# Group 18 insecticides for turf application



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

Insect growth regulators, AIs: Chromafenozide, Halofenozide, Methoxyfenozide, Tebufenozide.

Trying to figure out if this type is a viable option for lawn application - but I can't find anything with turf on the label. Pasture, yes (and even with no grazing restriction). Turf, no.

Anyone know of one labelled for turf? Thanks!


----------

